# LED Worklights and Lightning



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi All,
Are the new LED work lights able to flash using a lightning machine. I am trying to get away from the halogen because they are so hot.

Thanks


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

I guess I wouldn't see why it wouldn't, then again I don't know how the lightening machines work. LEDs are pretty versatile, though, so whether you're talking a bulb-for-bulb switch or wiring/plugging the light into the device, it should perform just fine.


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes. I just bought a 7000 lumen led worklight from Lowe's and tested it with my Perfect Storm this weekend. Looks great.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great, thanks. 
I tested my fx box today with a dimmable led bulb. It worked fine, but I think the light won't have as much reach as I would like due to the frosted dome.
I think I need to invest in the work light.


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the one I got was $35 at Lowe's with an option for one that came with a stand for $60. Good reach and plenty of light during a daylight test too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

